# Property auctions



## fractionMan (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone know where you property auctions are held for the Bath area?


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 19, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Anyone know where you property auctions are held for the Bath area?




Most of the major bulk property auctions for the West Country usually happen in Exeter.


----------

